
Is Jimmy Wales Wikipedia founder rich – money or life - golanggeek
https://www.quora.com/Is-Jimmy-Wales-rich?share=1
======
mankash666
Such a bogus answer. The person asking the question literally wanted a number
in $ for net worth. What he got was a crash course in philosophy and moral
science

~~~
emptybits
> the question literally wanted a number in $ for net worth

That is _literally_ not true. The question did not literally ask for a number
in $ for net worth.

I do agree the questioner may have had dollars in mind (and probably would
have settled for a ballpark) and that Wales avoided a quantitative answer.
Evasive and cheeky but still with some enjoyable insight.

------
nugget
A more interesting question would be, after all he has experienced: Does Jimmy
Wales really want to be rich?

------
nodesocket
> Nearly half of the people on earth live on less than $2 a day. I spend more
> than that on my cellphone bill.

What cell provider does he have, cause $60 a month is cheap. I'm being cute,
but seriously $2 a day should not be a measuring stick of average weath. Let's
go with the US average of 30k a year according to his own invention [1].

1\.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_income_in_the_Unite...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_income_in_the_United_States)

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
To answer your more facetious question, many prepaid plans offer unlimited
call/text and a functional amount of data for less than that amount. Under ATT
I get call/text/3GB of rollover data for just under 50.

